# Anyone know this motor?



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

It's dusty as anything but we're getting more and more work done on it. You can see we started the 4-2 turbo header last week. Today we dropped the SS flange (thanks Rodney) off to be machined a little bit so there's a step inside the port so that the tube can be pushed inside till it buts up againist the flange,then seam welded on the inside and spot welded on the outside. It's going to be all equal length that's why the two double slip collectors are spaced differently. The double slip collectors will allow for expansion/contraction of the SS. Right now we have the weight supported by a brace with hiem joints so it can move around but the weight is taken off the header. When it's done it should be able to move a little bit without binding,cracking. 
The rest of the motor is Je pistons,Pauter rods ARP hardware,ross intake manifold 83lb injectors driven by a comander 950 all put down through a built 3spd. More pics will be added to my gallery http://forum.vwsport.com/pics/...er=24 as the project progresses. For those that don't know it's been an ongoing project that was going in a black gti that just got dropped when I had health and money issues then I got a great deal on this corrado but I've been trying to get some more bank together to finish it. Seems something always happens when I think I'm about to get ahead but at this point most of the stuff is bought I just need some small stuff and a bunch of labor. I think it might hit the road this summer though.


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Anyone know this motor? (Hardcore VW)*

Sweet setup man. I like seing people think outside the box.... The only concern I would have is lag, lots of energy is being lost from the manifold to T4 turbo (I could be dead wrong though). How high do you plan on revving this engine? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Will this be ready for waterfest or any east coast events? I would love to see it in action


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

I'm hoping so,but I don't want to jynx myself like I have in years past.
I've done a lot of research,not worried about the lag,if anything I'm thinking I might want to go bogger on the turbo. Not planning on revving it like crazy close to stock redline works for me.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

F'en RAW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Anyone know this motor? (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_The only concern I would have is lag, lots of energy is being lost from the manifold to T4 turbo (I could be dead wrong though)

Im not positive but It may take a little longer to spool cause of the distance, but from duct work on houses, it takes the air about the same time to go through 5 straight feet as it does for 1' of 90 degree bend. This may be benifical in your case since the angles wont be as extreme. 
Outside the box indeed, Looks great


----------



## seako_916 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Anyone know this motor? (Hardcore VW)*

with slip conectors,is there a problem with them leaking ever?
do you use anything like a spring clamp or anything to keep pressure on them???
i just never really looked at one to see how it works
looks sick tho!!!
what did you use for a tranny?qustom built parts for the auto tranny or is it a bunch of off the shelf parts in side of it?
really cool idea going auto too


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

what brand collectors?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

you and burlew are sniffin too much Argon....


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_you and burlew are sniffin too much Argon....









whatever it takes right


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

Good to see the Rado coming along again - Setup looks sick.. What a/r is that turbine hsg and is it tanged?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_whatever it takes right
















*Dodge Omni - 3-Speed Transmission
*Turbo Relcated over the transmission
*tube subframe
Ye....i guess whatever It Takes...
What you expecting to put down?600?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Damn I have heard you guys talk about that Omni trans forever, I'm glad everything is starting to come together.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (veedub11)*

I didn't know it was an Omni tranny. Look how damn big it looks...








They'll never have a clue....








the very definition of hardcore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jason


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

Dude, that will never work







Too much lag in a heavy car with a heavy transmission with too big a turbo. You should just drop a k03 on that with an o2a and call it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

It is big, heavy and bulletproof http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The best part of the auto is that that big turbo won't drop out of boost at all from the starting line to the finish or whenever you let off. The car looks great so far I can't wait to see how it runs.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (BUNNYLOVE)*

i was just looking at TURBO AND TECH magazine last night, and they have a sweet cosworth v8 motor. you should see how long the runners are on that turbo motor. 1 turbo, in the front of the motor right in the middle, fed by both banks.
people are just so used to 3in long runners on VW's they think anything longer is laggy.


----------



## florida four (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

i could be completely wrong but didnt F1 cars use long "header" style downstream turbo manifolds back in the turbo days? helps a lot with heat, i believe.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

Never looking to do 600 at this point. I started off with the goal of 400 @ the wheels whatever it runs it runs and we'll just mess with it from there. It's not being built with compitition in mind,just building it to have a good time. Can't wait to bang the gears on it.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

If you don't make a thousand even at the wheels I'm going to call you a sissy and never talk to you again. K03S never dies.


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

looks like its ganna be sick, you think like me i stopped caring about putting down # a while back its about wooping ass and having fun. if u put down 400whp its cool 600 is fun. if the basic setup is there u can always upgrade once ur bored. my goals started as 400whp stock block and ended up at a car thats ganna do 10s i dont care what it takes to get there but thats the motivation. post more pics when that mani is done looks great. i didnt know that the race shop made a tubular monifold for the vr nice stuff


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_If you don't make a thousand even at the wheels I'm going to call you a sissy and never talk to you again. K03S never dies.

You never even called me after our 1st date at McDonalds anyway....

_Quote, originally posted by *Blak Golf* »_ you think like me i stopped caring about putting down # a while back 

I stopped caring about a LOT of things a while back!


_Quote, originally posted by *Blak Golf* »_i didnt know that the race shop made a tubular monifold for the vr nice stuff

race shop and racecraft are to very different entities I don't know that the race shop makes any of the things Racecraft offers.


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

that was a typo







i was talking about zornig


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_ Can't wait to bang the gears on it.

Bet you cant do it like the biatch in the Mitsu. Don't go swimming aftewards, you will drown from water intake. lol


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_you and burlew are sniffin too much Argon....









Case in point...check the shifter.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_
Bet you cant do it like the biatch in the Mitsu. Don't go swimming aftewards, you will drown from water intake. lol










lol, I wonder if that guy sniffs it everytime he gets in the car.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (BUNNYLOVE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BUNNYLOVE* »_It is big, heavy and bulletproof http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The best part of the auto is that that big turbo won't drop out of boost at all from the starting line to the finish or whenever you let off. The car looks great so far I can't wait to see how it runs.

Werd. Next summer my Omni box goes in and I can't wait







. Screw blowing up VW crapboxes, I want strength







.


----------



## deathhare (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: (silver2point01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver2point01* »_i could be completely wrong but didnt F1 cars use long "header" style downstream turbo manifolds back in the turbo days? helps a lot with heat, i believe.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_
You never even called me after our 1st date at McDonalds anyway....


You didn't even offer to supersize for me. Like I'd call a guy like THAT back.


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Anyone know how high f1 cars rev?


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*

Dont know what those specific engines rev to but now adays they are revving around 18k and sometimes hit 19k when needed.


----------



## 12Sec Rado'' (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: (Cabby-Blitz)*


----------



## gtibunny8v (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (Cabby-Blitz)*

Cosworth became a solo supplier of engines. They found if they only turn them to 14k iirc rpm and run 4.6 or 4.7 psi they can go 3 races without rebuilds and almost no engine failure. When they were spun to 18k rpm they used to pop all the time. Theres also 30 secs push to pash boost. Think thats 6.4psi. I have the article here somewhere, need to dig it up.


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (gtibunny8v)*

You are talking about the CHAMP car engines. BTW, there is an article about them in the latest Sport Compact Car. Bad ass. Two injectors per intake runner + 2 more (or is it 4?) in the turbo piping. No intercooler running alcohol, 2.6 liters 8 cylinder engines making 800+ hp at 6 psi. Yeah!
Oh yeah, they use non ball bearing turbos too. Pretty simple turbos except the compressor scroll sits closer to the bearing housing and turbine section for size/packaging purposes.


_Modified by vfarren at 10:12 AM 4-14-2005_


----------



## fslowcars (Apr 14, 2005)

i saw that! that was cool,at 1st it was weird to look at i thought it was one wrong cause they don't have any real tube for the intake but i hear that cuts down on surge


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Case in point...check the shifter.









what i would give you see that shifter in a mitsu















hey you want to sell me that manifold in 2 years.?
lookin good....what is the ETA on the setup.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

No way dude! this year is my year! ( I think I mightta said that before! haha) You're catching up to me there though buddy.


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

just curious how are you holding those slip fit pipes together? There will be like 60 - 80 psi in that manifold. depending on your tubing size thats over a hundred lbs pulling them apart.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

Won't be that much PSI in this one! we'll be measuring back pressure and getting it as low as possible. There's other stuff to be added,there's a collar that goes over top of what's there so the one tube fits between 2 tubes (double slip) then there's also retention hardware.


_Modified by Hardcore VW at 9:21 AM 4-19-2005_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_just curious how are you holding those slip fit pipes together? There will be like 60 - 80 psi in that manifold. depending on your tubing size thats over a hundred lbs pulling them apart.

how does that pressure inside the pipe make to a pulling force again


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Force per unit area. How do you think boost hoses blow off.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (enginerd)*

It's a slip fit connector, but remember that metal expands when it gets hot. Self sealing.


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

yes, however both parts will expand. And at the same rate if they are the same materials. The one closer to the engine may expand more. 
I just see at 20 lbs of boost at least 50 psi in the manifold. You can always weld it up if it leaks. I have never seen a turbo with slip fits pre turbo before


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (enginerd)*

Its not a single slip fit. That will defintly leak. Its a double slip and they have been used on plenty of turbo cars.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

double definantly doesn't leak on turbo cars seen it done many times b4. 

i'm bored so... 
axial / longitudal stress on a pressure vessel is pr / 2t t is the thickness of the wall. Thats stress though so it comes out as a force over area you need to multiply it back out with the total area of the pipe to get the total force.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

dude, engine nerd,
its not gonna slip off, burst, push off, move, or anything!
2+2=4
bottom line!


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

I just felt like posting a tidbit of info. 
FWIW tho i have seen these held on with big cotter pins even, in the past.


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_dude, engine nerd,
its not gonna slip off, burst, push off, move, or anything!
2+2=4
bottom line!









When you know what you are talking about then you can cop an attitude, and teach math to pre-schoolers. Pressurized pipes/vessels have tensile stress pulling them.









Here's some reading for you 
http://physics.uwstout.edu/Sta...a.htm
And I did not know they were double walled slip fits. I actually have never seen them before. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for creativity




_Modified by enginerd at 8:26 AM 4-21-2005_


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_yes, however both parts will expand. And at the same rate if they are the same materials. The one closer to the engine may expand more. 
I just see at 20 lbs of boost at least 50 psi in the manifold. You can always weld it up if it leaks. I have never seen a turbo with slip fits pre turbo before

I'll agree the info isn't the easiest to find but it's out there.I don't know if you've ever seen a book called maximum boost or not,but it has a picture of one on there from a Toyota GTP engine on the dyno and he goes on to say that it's a perfectly designed header that warrants study,aside from the turns and flanges,the header we made mimicks that one to a T. There's also some info at http://www.burnsstainless.com/....html
we finished most of the header yesterday. still need to add the wastegate and weld the slip collars on and finishe welding,but it's all tacked and together. Pics are on the HCVW forum.


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_ I'll agree the info isn't the easiest to find but it's out there.I don't know if you've ever seen a book called maximum boost or not,but it has a picture of one on there from a Toyota GTP engine on the dyno and he goes on to say that it's a perfectly designed header that warrants study,aside from the turns and flanges,the header we made mimicks that one to a T. There's also some info at http://www.burnsstainless.com/....html
we finished most of the header yesterday. still need to add the wastegate and weld the slip collars on and finishe welding,but it's all tacked and together. Pics are on the HCVW forum.


Thanks, I have that book at home, Ill look for it. 
And







those burns 4-1's are expensive


_Modified by enginerd at 8:30 AM 4-21-2005_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (enginerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enginerd* »_
When you know what you are talking about then you can cop an attitude, and teach math to pre-schoolers. Pressurized pipes/vessels have tensile stress pulling them.









Here's some reading for you 
http://physics.uwstout.edu/Sta...a.htm
And I did not know they were double walled slip fits. I actually have never seen them before. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for creativity
_Modified by enginerd at 8:26 AM 4-21-2005_

get your head out of a book man!
that diagram is in no way shape or form an accurate representation of what we are talking about. the turbo will be held with braces, and the exahsut flange will be bolted on. How in the heck will the two be pushed apart? your saying the pressure at the ends of the "vessle" will cause a tensile stress pulling apart the joint?
that is utterly rediculous to even say that. if these were 2 pipes sleeved together laying on a table maybe, but youd have to break a pipe or shear all the flange studs or break off the turbo bracing in order for that to even happen.






















double wall, triple wall, whatever wall the fitting is. that shouldnt change the tensile force according to your logic, now would it?


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_
.






















double wall, triple wall, whatever wall the fitting is. that shouldnt change the tensile force according to your logic, now would it?

Right, the tensile force does not change. The method of attachment is improved from what i believed was a single slip fit, so it will not blow apart. You are correct with a solid mount for the turbo it wont blow off. I believe that he is using a heim link to hold it which should provide support while still allowing movement. 
All of this does not change that fact that a pressurized vessel/pipe has a force pulling it longitudinaly which is the *fact* that you are arguing against so blindly.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (enginerd)*

your talking about a striaght vessle with no bends.
when you throw in curves and bends, the force all changes.
i guess there will still be an element of force trying to open them up, but i believe it to be totally neglegable. just like gravity is also trying to move the stuff around, but you dont even consider it because its so small of a force.
hes gonna have like 30ish psi of pressure in the pipes max...


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

speed, your wrong. 
sorry to say it bud. 
any vessel regardless of shape with pressure in it has axial forces. (well except a sphere but thats kinda a special case in fact the load on a sphere is the same as the axial load in a pipe) 
Thats why you use a bolt or a cotter pin or something to hold it on. simple as that.








so those are burns collectors? burns is some hot stuff man!


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

no those aren't burns


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

What is that saying?.. You can tell an engineer... j/k


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_speed, your wrong. 
sorry to say it bud. 
any vessel regardless of shape with pressure in it has axial forces. (well except a sphere but thats kinda a special case in fact the load on a sphere is the same as the axial load in a pipe) 


it hurts


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

Hey even a broken clock is right twice a day.....


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_It's a slip fit connector, but remember that metal expands when it gets hot. Self sealing.

Mine leaked........


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

What were you using a double slip on? Just by the nature of it, I find it hard to believe a double was leaking. Got pics?


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

Damn over 1500 views..... I feel obligated to post this now! Header still not done,but closer.


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

omfg, it is way too long. that turbo is way to big, and that will never spool. should have gotten a big turbo upgrade on a 1.8t and ran it. t3/t4 + 1.8t ownz joo!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

Get some proper clips to hold those plug wires together








...gotta find something to bicker about.








Tell James enough with the gas allready....


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Someone with an "engineering degree" told me on the "internet" it will leak. Take it off your car before it catches fire.


----------



## Thunny (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_Damn over 1500 views..... I feel obligated to post this now! Header still not done,but closer.









That will never work. I know because Ive never done it.


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*









Burns collector and double slip connectors. It leaked ever time I would start the car cold, then usually seal up for the most part, but I would loose about 3 psi (should run 19, I'd get ~16 at redline in 4th gear), and could smell exhaust after a good pull. We were going to weld it up by putting a star in the middle of the runners, but the runners on the collector aren't parallel so it made it impossible to get the collector backon once the runners were immobilized. So the next best option that we could come up with was using exhaust putty to try to seal the slip and tack weld each runner in place to keep them from sliding out and opening up a leak. That seemed to work fine for a while (it would hold boost, not smell, etc.), but I think it may be starting to leak again. We may try to put a star in the collector, then weld that to the outer slip connections, then weld the outside edges......
You may not have these issues since you are running straight pipe into your double slips, but with this manifold, the runners on the inside of the slip weren't perfectly round so that didn't help matters.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

What was your back pressure?


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

I don't know. It's an AEB 1.8T with a GT28R. I don't think it would be too astronomical


----------



## deathhare (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_Damn over 1500 views..... I feel obligated to post this now! Header still not done,but closer.









Whats the chain? Like a bmx lock or sumthin?


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

I wouldn't think so either. I wonder if it has anything to do with bracing,or lack there of ?


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

it will never fly.


----------



## deathhare (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_I wouldn't think so either. I wonder if it has anything to do with bracing,or lack there of ?

Its in case the motor falls out?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_








Burns collector and double slip connectors. It leaked ever time I would start the car cold, then usually seal up for the most part, but I would loose about 3 psi (should run 19, I'd get ~16 at redline in 4th gear), and could smell exhaust after a good pull. We were going to weld it up by putting a star in the middle of the runners, but the runners on the collector aren't parallel so it made it impossible to get the collector backon once the runners were immobilized. So the next best option that we could come up with was using exhaust putty to try to seal the slip and tack weld each runner in place to keep them from sliding out and opening up a leak. That seemed to work fine for a while (it would hold boost, not smell, etc.), but I think it may be starting to leak again. We may try to put a star in the collector, then weld that to the outer slip connections, then weld the outside edges......
You may not have these issues since you are running straight pipe into your double slips, but with this manifold, the runners on the inside of the slip weren't perfectly round so that didn't help matters.

did you have different wall thicknesses on the runners and merge collector?
why did you not use round straight pipe for the slip???


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

this may have been covered I hope not though...
So are you using a split tang compressor with that setup? Looks pretty trick


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_








Burns collector and double slip connectors. It leaked ever time I would start the car cold, then usually seal up for the most part, but I would loose about 3 psi (should run 19, I'd get ~16 at redline in 4th gear), and could smell exhaust after a good pull. We were going to weld it up by putting a star in the middle of the runners, but the runners on the collector aren't parallel so it made it impossible to get the collector backon once the runners were immobilized. So the next best option that we could come up with was using exhaust putty to try to seal the slip and tack weld each runner in place to keep them from sliding out and opening up a leak. That seemed to work fine for a while (it would hold boost, not smell, etc.), but I think it may be starting to leak again. We may try to put a star in the collector, then weld that to the outer slip connections, then weld the outside edges......
You may not have these issues since you are running straight pipe into your double slips, but with this manifold, the runners on the inside of the slip weren't perfectly round so that didn't help matters.


I was thinking about this lastnight, I'm wondering if the way that's placed has anything to do with it also. The more I thought about it it made me wonder if the weight of the turbo isn't letting the slip joint expand and contract the way it needs to. That in addition to it being on a bend. I think being on the bend has the most to do with it though. I'll post a pic early next week of how noticeable the wall difference is inside/outside the bend. I'm pretty sure we have an extra piece around.
We designed mine so there wasn't any weight on it at all and nice consitant wall thickness around the seal area. Who knows maybe this one will leak also,but I highly doubt it. I've seen them on more that don't and only this one that does,either way thanks for sharing the info,it's always good to be thinking about other things,hindsight or otherwise.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_this may have been covered I hope not though...
So are you using a split tang compressor with that setup? Looks pretty trick

yes


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

props for a well designed setup....about time somebody realized that us 4 cyl's could gain a bit more power if we'd only stop the problem of the exhaust pulses disrupting each other because they're so far apart


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

I only want those props if they're mad like these:


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

I believe the wall thicknesses are the same (everything came from Burns), but the bend area of tubing isn't perfectly round. The manifold was made as compact as possible given the size of the collector and length of the slips, and is a pretty tight fit to slide into the car as is. I think if there was enough room for tubing to get straight and round after the bends, it would be much harder (if not impossible) to put it in the car without removing something that shouldn't really need to be removed for a manifold install








As far as bracing, it has a brace that connects two of the lower DP studs to the head. That brace is in turn triangulated with another one bolted to the base of the block, so I don't think turbo weight is that much of a factor either.


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_I only want those props if they're mad like these:


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

That car is really sick. Where are you from I would love to see it make a pass one of these days- 
btw- it's setups like that who make the rest of us shut up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

South Jersey,where the whole 16vT scene started.
>>btw- it's setups like that who make the rest of us shut up. <<
Thanks,but it's also cars like this that take people to the edge of sanity,friendships and bank accounts! It's been a long time in the making and just barely seeing the light at the end of the tunnel,but then again most of the problems were health related.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_South Jersey,where the whole 16vT scene started.
>>btw- it's setups like that who make the rest of us shut up. <<
Thanks,but it's also cars like this that take people to the edge of sanity,friendships and bank accounts! It's been a long time in the making and just barely seeing the light at the end of the tunnel,but then again most of the problems were health related.

I hear that - now Im thinking of tossing the 8vt for a little more oomph


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

I dunno man,I've seen some bad ass 8v's too. Same amount of work though.


----------

